# Another newbie here



## bigiron330 (Mar 23, 2005)

Hey all, I'm a 44 year old male thats trying to stay in shape and hope I can learn something in here. I have benched 330 (Hence the name lol) and am a two time survivor of ruptured disc with no surgery. Both times it was 18 months of hell and slow recovery but survived it and now am slowly getting back into squatting and its feeling good so far. Only at 135 now but its coming back doubt if I'll get back to 300 when the last rupture occured but oh well  So hold on for future stupid questions!  
I'm 6'1 220 so I guess not bad for middle age!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 23, 2005)

Welcome to IM.

If 44 is middle aged whats that make me ?


----------



## crazy_enough (Mar 23, 2005)

Welcome aboard!!!


----------



## Yunier (Mar 23, 2005)

Hi!


----------



## Stu (Mar 23, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Welcome to IM.
> 
> If 44 is middle aged whats that make me ?


 old


----------



## BritChick (Mar 23, 2005)

Welcome to IM.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 23, 2005)

bigiron330 welcome to IM!


----------

